# F-350 Rebuild with PLOWSITE Advice!



## MajorDave

OK - so as you know, I pulled the trigger and got this 2002 F-350 7.3 Flatbed - 118,000 miles. Bought it in New York - down near NYC. Got it for a steak (or a steal although a steak would have been nice) and took all your advice with what I knew and crawled all over and under this thing. So far - so good. Drove like a dream - smooth - tranny nice and smooth etc)

As I said - taking advice on where to go first. Looks like NOTHING has been done to front end since 2002! Want to get that in order and beef it up and go with a BOSS 8.2 or 9.2 DXT Stainless V. Other plow is a BOSS, so gonna stay in the family.

Figured i would let you all see this thing come around like the Purple Dodge Project and watch it get rebuilt here on PLOWSITE. Hey PLOWSITE - hit me up and finance this and I will put your name all over it!!! 

So here come the pics first.

Oh - oil pan looks pristine too...

Thanks - Major Dave

Pics coming...having trouble uploading...


----------



## MajorDave

OK - here come the pics...Flatbed came with both sets of rails - the aluminum come apart and are hinged easily and the wooden just slide in. It's a Reading bed.


----------



## MajorDave

Here come some more...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

6 inch lift kit and 36's.......

And a Western Vee of course.....


----------



## MajorDave

Last few - this thing is DIRTY - been parked in the woods...was driving - but parked under wet trees...I know the dirt doesn't matter, but just an observation...got to do some more crawling underneath...


----------



## MK97

Damn, nice score. 

Level kit, 35's, 5" exhaust, intake and a Hydra chip = fun and reliable truck.


----------



## MajorDave

1olddogtwo;1828321 said:


> 6 inch lift kit and 36's.......
> 
> And a Western Vee of course.....


Hell - let's just make it a tracked vehicle with 120 mm main gun on it while were at it! Yaaaa!


----------



## 04trd

Actually if you want an axle back 4 inch stainless steel exhaust from mbrp u can have mine! I ordered a 4 inch turbo back system. Only one anyone offered is a full kit for a 7.3 than I had to buy a tail section for a cab and chassie


----------



## 04trd

And no garbage hydra chip. Get something good like a ts6 position or custom tuning. Like dp or beans with a 6 position chip u get six tunes in one. Also can get a high idle


----------



## MK97

04trd;1828345 said:


> And no garbage hydra chip. Get something good like a ts6 position or custom tuning. Like dp or beans with a 6 position chip u get six tunes in one. Also can get a high idle


Since when does PHP have garbage tunes? My Hydra allowed me to chose what tunes I wanted including a range of high idle options. I've yet to see any other guys that hate them either. Great customer service and tunes.

DP Tunes are nothing special, and the owners are immature ****** bags that feel the need to bad mouth competitors.

Also do a full turbo back exhaust. Anything less is just a waste. Beans I believe had the best price for MBRP. Took a friend and I about an hour to remove and install the new exhaust.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Nice grab, bed could use some fresh paint, got any plans for a salter?

And thanks for mentioning my purple dodge project thread Thumbs Up

good luck with the truck, cant wait to see what you do to it


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1828364 said:


> Nice grab, bed could use some fresh paint, got any plans for a salter?
> 
> And thanks for mentioning my purple dodge project thread Thumbs Up
> 
> good luck with the truck, cant wait to see what you do to it


Honestly not yet as I have route plowing with New York City Dept of Sanitation and no call for it unless I have something on the side, but so busy with that I don't see a need for it yet. We have an battalion of plows that help out the City. Well paid. In fact - anyone interested I am looking for help this winter. PM me...

Ya - I watched your truck. Interested in what you did with the doors and inside the doors too (need to revisit thread). I wanna get under the bed at the frame but it's tight. Looking into the sand less blasting - but $$$ need to go to front end first (I think). Trying to be smart.


----------



## MajorDave

04trd;1828342 said:


> Actually if you want an axle back 4 inch stainless steel exhaust from mbrp u can have mine! I ordered a 4 inch turbo back system. Only one anyone offered is a full kit for a 7.3 than I had to buy a tail section for a cab and chassie


Damn. Sounds good to me...


----------



## MajorDave

MK97;1828360 said:


> Since when does PHP have garbage tunes? My Hydra allowed me to chose what tunes I wanted including a range of high idle options. I've yet to see any other guys that hate them either. Great customer service and tunes.
> 
> DP Tunes are nothing special, and the owners are immature ****** bags that feel the need to bad mouth competitors.
> 
> Also do a full turbo back exhaust. Anything less is just a waste. Beans I believe had the best price for MBRP. Took a friend and I about an hour to remove and install the new exhaust.


Gotta look into the Full Turbo back exhaust and chips....boys - gotta tell ya - got no clue about chips! But I do need one, eh? Ok. More to do! Again - need to be smart where I put money...seems smart to get front end ready for plow first, but...


----------



## FISHERBOY

MAKE sure to visit www.dieselsite.com


----------



## MajorDave

FISHERBOY;1828381 said:


> MAKE sure to visit www.dieselsite.com


Ya - been livin on a few of those...


----------



## MK97

MajorDave;1828376 said:


> Gotta look into the Full Turbo back exhaust and chips....boys - gotta tell ya - got no clue about chips! But I do need one, eh? Ok. More to do! Again - need to be smart where I put money...seems smart to get front end ready for plow first, but...


You don't need one, but it sure helps and something to read up on.

As far as immediate get the front end done and get a 6.0 trans cooler. The stock one is horribly undersized and a leading cause of trans death in the 7.3.


----------



## snowish10

MK97;1828401 said:


> You don't need one, but it sure helps and something to read up on.
> As far as immediate get the front end done and get a 6.0 trans cooler. The stock one is horribly undersized and a leading cause of trans death in the 7.3.


As a 7.3 owner- no you dont not need one, but A tuner will get you a little more horsepower and better fuel mileage. hydra and ts6 is one of the best tuners for the 7.3. X2 with the 6.0 cooler, my 7.3 dropped almost 30 degrees in the trans with a 26 row cooler.

Also, like said a 4 or 5 inch exhaust will get you a little bit better mpg, and a 6637 air filter helps the engine breath a little bit better. You can get the air filter or napa or oreilys.


----------



## MajorDave

OK - First thing was to find a build sheet. Went to Ford and they wanted $17 for a basic one and $48 for a "Deluxe!" Guess it had pictures! LOL Found http://www.compnine.com/vid.php and it was $5 for 5 build sheets and even had a monthly account you could get if you were int he business I guess. Will let ya know - still waiting on my password - and the 5 sheets I can get lasts forever - so not bad...a buck each and they get rich!


----------



## MajorDave

So this is what I found:

http://www.compnine.com/mycar.php?id=15a86947bf3ec1082fe56e5e7a80c06b


----------



## MajorDave

OK - so does the 350's have an option for a Snow Plow prep or since they are already a 1-ton - is i not an option as it is already Heavy Duty? Since I want to start up front - wanted to know what is there already. Have to get wheels off soon, and see what it needs...as I said - doesn't look like it has been touched since 2002!


----------



## MajorDave

Looking at build sheet though - it mentioned Eng Blk Heater/Cold weather package (but what is the rest of the package?), Aux Trans Cooler (maybe standard), Camper Package and maybe towing (can't remember), and thanks God #AASAB "Complete Vehicle" was there - would have hated to get half! Although - it looks like it had a box bed and someone put on this Reading Flatbed...


----------



## MK97

I don't believe they had a plow package those years. Just camper and towing packages. Any Super Duty shipped to a cold weather state had the block heater standard. Well they all have them, just not the cord if it wasn't checked as an option or sent to a hot weather state.


----------



## MajorDave

What exactly is included in a "Camper" and "Towing" Package? - sure I can find on internet...gonna pull the build sheet on my older Dodge - should be interesting.


----------



## MK97

Camper Package
Front and rear suspension with stabilizer bar
Trailer Towing Package
Front suspension with stabilizer bar

Also I believe gears were bumped up to 3.73 for both, but haven't checked exacts on the packages in many years


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MK97;1829310 said:


> Camper Package
> Front and rear suspension with stabilizer bar
> Trailer Towing Package
> Front suspension with stabilizer bar
> 
> Also I believe gears were bumped up to 3.73 for both, but haven't checked exacts on the packages in many years


auxiliary spring if its a F250 also.

campers certification and heavy duty fan


----------



## Ray

If you don't have X springs then it does not have a snow plow prep. The X code springs are the same ones they put in the 450/550. My 2000 F250 with 7.3 and snow plow prep sat way higher in the front then one with out it. You can get them for a decent price from Ford if you shop around online.
The other small thing you will want to do is change the rear diff cover with one of the later aluminum fined ones. My 2000 rusted to the point that oil would seep out. Cheap upgrade.
Ray


----------



## MajorDave

Checked the door jam - you are right... Front GAWR is 5200...Rear is 6830. X Springs and new shocks with Timbrens are at least on tap...


----------



## MajorDave

Finally crawled around...gonna be a project...here some pics up ... been a gasser guy all my life so this will be a learning experience, but I'm a learner and up for it...


----------



## MajorDave

take a look...


----------



## MK97

7.3 is a good one to learn on. Not overly complicated, no emissions, and not too crazy on electronics.


----------



## 04trd

Hey just to let you know or anyone who is interested. I ve got a 4 inch mbrp high flow muffler and their axle back exhaust if anyone wants it. All you would need to do is buy a 4 inch down pipe and a strsight pipe and it would fit right up. Reason I have these are I just put a 4 inch turbo back on my 550 flat bed. Only way to get a stainless kit for that truck is buy a turbo back system for a pick up and on top of that buy a special cab and chassis axle back. Mine is straight piped, the reason for the muffler. So I have a 4 in h muffler to a tail section in 409 stainless if anyone is interested. I will give it to someone for free all they would have to do is pay shipping if your not local. Sorry don't wanna hijack the thread just thought since it's about 7.3s I'll throw it out there


----------



## MajorDave

I replied earlier - yes - I'll take it! I'll PM you although I am having trouble replying


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice find man. I work for a shop here in Randolph that deals with diesels. Let me know if you need anything for the truck!


----------



## MK97

MajorDave;1829721 said:


> I replied earlier - yes - I'll take it! I'll PM you although I am having trouble replying


WHY?!

Unless you're only doing it for the muffler. An MBRP complete exhaust (minus muffler) is under $300. Edit, turns out this one has a muffler too.
http://bdpshop.com/performance/exhausts/exhaust-systems/diamond-eye-4-turbo-back-single-al-1999-5-2003-5-ford-7-3l-powerstroke-f550-rollover.html

Instead of dicking with some cobbled together mess, buy the complete setup. There's no special kits or anything needed for the truck, it comes with everything for all cab configurations.


----------



## 04trd

Mk97. Your right 100 precent. Do it right the first time and you don't have to do it again. I just figured I would help someone out with extra pieces I have. And another thing it's going to be a plow truck. In the salt and crap all the time. Spend the extra $ and get stainless. I talked to the sales rep at mbrp and she said galvanized steel will rot away in 3 years. Not sure how true that is but my 2 cents. Do it right the first time you will never have to mess with it again


----------



## MajorDave

We talked - looking to see if I can complete the kit...if I can't use it, his friend can. Worth looking into...


----------



## MK97

It's cool you're trying to help, don't get me wrong, but the muffler should be the only thing to take. Trying to piece together an exhaust is typically a lot more once you realize you nickle and dimmed yourself to death.

The one I linked I believe is aluminum. So it should hold up fine. Not being in the rust belt (anymore), I sometimes forget that is an issue for you guys. My stock exhaust even came apart with (relative) ease.


----------



## SnowFakers

Nice truck! Should push the snow real nice!


----------



## MajorDave

MK97;1829764 said:


> It's cool you're trying to help, don't get me wrong, but the muffler should be the only thing to take. Trying to piece together an exhaust is typically a lot more once you realize you nickle and dimmed yourself to death.
> 
> The one I linked I believe is aluminum. So it should hold up fine. Not being in the rust belt (anymore), I sometimes forget that is an issue for you guys. My stock exhaust even came apart with (relative) ease.


Its all cool - I'll check it out tomorrow. Hell I got a ton of sh*t to check out! Trans Cooler - front end...


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1829766 said:


> Nice truck! Should push the snow real nice!


Thanks Rob - gonna be a long fun project ... I hope!


----------



## SnowFakers

MajorDave;1829788 said:


> Thanks Rob - gonna be a long fun project ... I hope!


It will be! They are forgiving trucks! 3 weak points on the truck are the front end, the tranny, and oil cooler/oil pan. Past that, keep putting good fuel and always watch the oil level and she will treat you right!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

you need any parts check rockauto.com I got all my front end parts cheap from there and they were moog products.


----------



## Jguck25

SnowFakers;1829792 said:


> It will be! They are forgiving trucks! 3 weak points on the truck are the front end, the tranny, and oil cooler/oil pan. Past that, keep putting good fuel and always watch the oil level and she will treat you right!


I agree to a point. The front end does cause issues, but it is 100 times better than the front end of that era of the dodge. Ask me how i know.....

The tranny problem can be mostly solved with the 6.0 tranny cooler.

The oil pan problem SUCKS. I have had to do two of them


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1829792 said:


> It will be! They are forgiving trucks! 3 weak points on the truck are the front end, the tranny, and oil cooler/oil pan. Past that, keep putting good fuel and always watch the oil level and she will treat you right!


Well:
-Front end - looking at x springs, bilsteins, and timbrens to start - more to follow on the font end.
-Tranny - Looking for the cooler
-Oil pan looks good (pic attached)


----------



## MK97

Look up Tousley Ford for the cooler. They are a Ford dealer/parts, but have great prices.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Tasca ford parts will beat any dealers price


----------



## SnowFakers

Sunrise ford also has extremely low prices. I think I
Got quotes like 220 for the cooler


----------



## MajorDave

Im gonna call all three and tell them you all said that - should eventually get it for free!


----------



## MK97

If that works, be sure to let us know.


----------



## MajorDave

Sunday Morning - First order of business is to clean the Beast. Like I said before - this damn thing is so damn dirty - wow! (I know working trucks get dirty, but this was ridiculous the amount of crud I removed - and this is from the INSIDE!) I decided to tackle the inside first. Shop vac, rags, armor all, soap, windex, newspapers to clean the glass (good trick if you never heard of it!), and some major elbow grease with ear plugs! Neighbors loved me at 0815!

Second order of business - Son's hockey game back here in NY (he played at Philly yesterday) and then some beer and football!

Still trying to put in order the work on the truck. Gotta do it bit by bit...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Thats right football time!!


----------



## MajorDave

Just crawled in there and searched the part number on the alternator - only 110amps - geez - put that on the list to change!


----------



## SnowFakers

Clean! Wish I had carpet on the floor. Looks much better than my rubber!


----------



## MajorDave

Thanks man - it took forever - need to get some good liners for the floor - those damn things can be expensive tho.


----------



## MajorDave

Also as mentioned above been internet searching (and I did hit some of those Ford dealers mentioned):
-X Springs - $98 from SW Springs
-Rear Leafs - $more
-Leafs (that are also leveling kits) Those prices are up in the 4's if I looked correctly
-Timbrens - $215 from SW 
-Bilsteins - $70 each
-250 Alt - $154 eBay
-TUrbo Back & Cold Air - did n't even get to it
-Tranny Cooler - $2 something...


----------



## snowish10

EITHER X SPRINGS OR AIRLIFT AIR BAGS- i HAVE AIR BAGS ITS A GOOD RIDE.


----------



## MajorDave

snowish10;1830936 said:


> EITHER X SPRINGS OR AIRLIFT AIR BAGS- i HAVE AIR BAGS ITS A GOOD RIDE.


Well it needs new springs and shocks for sure - that's clear...


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1830956 said:


> Well it needs new springs and shocks for sure - that's clear...


Yes thats true! And the oil pan looks clean as heck! If i were you buy a pint of por 15 n paint it just as added protection with the salt. Nice truck btw!


----------



## MK97

Trucks looking good!

Do a little reading over on powerstroke about alternators. I remember there were a few very informative post from when I was looking. The eBay one may be fine, but just double check. Would suck to do everything and then have it die this winter when you need it. 

Mine crapped out right after I bought the truck, and had to replace it, on the plus side it takes like 5 minutes to do.


----------



## Ray

Go to DB Electric to look at an alternators. They have good product and if you ever need a starter go with theirs.


----------



## MajorDave

snowish10;1830964 said:


> Yes thats true! And the oil pan looks clean as heck! If i were you buy a pint of por 15 n paint it just as added protection with the salt. Nice truck btw!


Thanks - it was "one of those Craigslist's Find!" Got a car deal about 8 years ago - sometimes you get lucky! (I better keep my mouth shut!) It is a far cry from my 96 Dodge 1500. Went through 2 hubs last year! Not bad-mouthing her - she keeps going and she will have THE BOSS back on her this winter again! Still want a Cummins someday too...


----------



## MajorDave

MK97;1830973 said:


> Trucks looking good!
> 
> Do a little reading over on powerstroke about alternators. I remember there were a few very informative post from when I was looking. The eBay one may be fine, but just double check. Would suck to do everything and then have it die this winter when you need it.
> 
> Mine crapped out right after I bought the truck, and had to replace it, on the plus side it takes like 5 minutes to do.


Ya - very true - good price doesn't mean good product...

eBay Alternator Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALTERNATOR-...iter_Display:7.3L&hash=item3cca44c98c&vxp=mtr


----------



## dodgegmc1213

i was looking at some 250amp alternators for my truck found a few sites that sell them and a bunch of other stuff for multiple vehicles, marine stuff, out door stuff, farm tractors, etc..
actually one site I had a option of buying a 300+ amp alternator for over $500


----------



## MajorDave

Ray;1831004 said:


> Go to DB Electric to look at an alternators. They have good product and if you ever need a starter go with theirs.


Ray, I'm gonna call them tomorrow...may not be first on my list, but will be soon - and seems like all I read is good. That other one I posted seems to be crap. These DB Electric's have quite the rep...thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Look at the RPM when it produces max amps.


----------



## MajorDave

Ok - so still researching...trouble is (or maybe it's good as it's causing me to research) I am traveling next 4 weeks. Just back from Chicago, Pitt next week, Boston following week and then DC. (This weekend in Marlborough MA for son's hockey)

Anyways, been talking to all you an a number of companies. Was going to do "X" coded Springs with leveling kit up front and then get to back. Basic premise is truck has not been touched in 12 years, it's 5200 front axle (no plow prep back then) and there has been sag/wear-out. 

So, level front 3in and eventually back. What is needed? - prob 2in. Talked to gent today about pro-comp springs with level/lift in it (so, no springs on blocks - just springs straight on axle). He said a 4in would bring it up 2 to level and a bit more (theoretically 2 more in to equal 4). Then as I said, get to the rear. 

Still do shocks and Timbrens as well...


----------



## MajorDave

And btw, are Timbrens just the sh*t, or are their competitors just as good a product. They are about $200 for front end? Are there more inexpensive alternatives?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Central parts has a knockoff. I'll be buying some this year. It's just a rubber block how complicated could it be lol


----------



## MajorDave

MK97;1828360 said:


> Since when does PHP have garbage tunes? My Hydra allowed me to chose what tunes I wanted including a range of high idle options. I've yet to see any other guys that hate them either. Great customer service and tunes.
> 
> DP Tunes are nothing special, and the owners are immature ****** bags that feel the need to bad mouth competitors.
> 
> Also do a full turbo back exhaust. Anything less is just a waste. Beans I believe had the best price for MBRP. Took a friend and I about an hour to remove and install the new exhaust.


Been doing a bunch of research on these as well --- Hydra - Edge...diesel forums have good info - PHP has great reviews. Looked at DP and TS6 --- no wlooking at Edge...


----------



## MK97

MajorDave;1833259 said:


> Been doing a bunch of research on these as well --- Hydra - Edge...diesel forums have good info - PHP has great reviews. Looked at DP and TS6 --- no wlooking at Edge...


Go with PHP, they have better trans tunes, and their support is leaps ahead of most. Call Alligator Performance after you sign up on Powerstroke.org. They have the best price, but also gave me a member discount that saved me like an extra $15.

DP I don't like because the owners bad mouth all the other companies and have been known to get an attitude with customers questioning their product.

Use edge for your monitor (CTS is a good unit), but never run any of their tunes. Plenty of 7.3 guys with blown trans thanks to them not doing any trans tuning.

I researched tuning options for probably 4 months before I pulled the trigger. I got the edge monitor right away though to keep an eye on truck vitals. Typically can find them used over on powerstroke.org, paid $275 I think for mine. Would still be using it on my 6.0 if it wasn't stolen.


----------



## EGLC

how are the cab corners and door sills? you lucked out with the new oil pan, that's not a cheap fix.


----------



## snowish10

MK97;1833336 said:


> Go with PHP, they have better trans tunes, and their support is leaps ahead of most. Call Alligator Performance after you sign up on Powerstroke.org. They have the best price, but also gave me a member discount that saved me like an extra $15.
> 
> DP I don't like because the owners bad mouth all the other companies and have been known to get an attitude with customers questioning their product.
> 
> Use edge for your monitor (CTS is a good unit), but never run any of their tunes. Plenty of 7.3 guys with blown trans thanks to them not doing any trans tuning.
> 
> I researched tuning options for probably 4 months before I pulled the trigger. I got the edge monitor right away though to keep an eye on truck vitals. Typically can find them used over on powerstroke.org, paid $275 I think for mine. Would still be using it on my 6.0 if it wasn't stolen.


X2 with everything said! Hydra php tunes with a edge monitor. With the monitor you can look at codes that pop up on your truck/ clear the codes. You can do alot with this monitor. Alot better then gauge pods.


----------



## MajorDave

EGLC;1833346 said:


> how are the cab corners and door sills? you lucked out with the new oil pan, that's not a cheap fix.


I did luck out...so far --- was reading up on that and watching videos before I bought it, and as I crawled under - I was like - "woah, that's new!!"

As far as the corners etc - not bad...a few bubbles and on one side there is a dent right on the corner so some paint chipped and it rusted. Starting under the doors - need to get to that sometime...but def in great shape.


----------



## MajorDave

snowish10;1833351 said:


> X2 with everything said! Hydra php tunes with a edge monitor. With the monitor you can look at codes that pop up on your truck/ clear the codes. You can do alot with this monitor. Alot better then gauge pods.


Oh hell - more info - so I can get the entire Hydra Chip AND get the Edge Monitor - one obviously works with the other? So the edge is NOT a chip in itself? I see the new ones for $+ etc up to 800+ - these are just monitors?? (Sorry boys - just wading into the "diesel club" for first time so my learning curve is straight up - but not afraid to ask - learning boatloads here - thanks all.


----------



## MajorDave

Think I am going with BOSS DXT Stainless V 8.2 -- I know I will get jumped on because of the size, but if you watch the video I am in-out-zigzagging-etc...and I do some alleys and it was hell with the straight blade as there is no where for the snow to go, so have to push it out. The size is really spot on for the City. If need-be I can get wings, but really do not see the need. Dropping the truck next week - have 4 weeks or travel coming up and just back from Chicago and Boston today...gonna get it for $5800-ish local.

Then the repairs start slowly.


----------



## MK97

MajorDave;1833367 said:


> Oh hell - more info - so I can get the entire Hydra Chip AND get the Edge Monitor - one obviously works with the other? So the edge is NOT a chip in itself? I see the new ones for $+ etc up to 800+ - these are just monitors?? (Sorry boys - just wading into the "diesel club" for first time so my learning curve is straight up - but not afraid to ask - learning boatloads here - thanks all.


First off, I hate you for finding a hel of a deal...I'll give ya $50 more than you paid for it. :laughing:

Edge makes two monitors. The insight is what you want as it is the monitor only. If you wanted (but shouldnt) you could add the tunes from them later to it. The $800 one comes with their tunes preloaded, which is waste. It plugs into the OBDII port for all the monitoring.

Here's what you want
http://www.amazon.com/Edge-Products-83830-Insight-Monitor/dp/B003Y323NC

The Hydra chip from PHP actually slides into the port in your computer. It's easy to do, and experimenting with their tunes is fun for a couple days before you find the ones you want to run all the time.

Oh and if you order the Hydra from Alligator, talk to Brian. He knows 7.3's (has a 97 modded) and an awesome guy.


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1833367 said:


> Oh hell - more info - so I can get the entire Hydra Chip AND get the Edge Monitor - one obviously works with the other? So the edge is NOT a chip in itself? I see the new ones for $+ etc up to 800+ - these are just monitors?? (Sorry boys - just wading into the "diesel club" for first time so my learning curve is straight up - but not afraid to ask - learning boatloads here - thanks all.


 Correct. the Monitor are basically like those pods you see by the drive door.

Like said above its the edge cts insight. Everything above this is right on.


----------



## MajorDave

MK97;1833372 said:


> First off, I hate you for finding a hel of a deal...I'll give ya $50 more than you paid for it. :laughing:
> 
> Edge makes two monitors. The insight is what you want as it is the monitor only. If you wanted (but shouldnt) you could add the tunes from them later to it. The $800 one comes with their tunes preloaded, which is waste. It plugs into the OBDII port for all the monitoring.
> 
> Here's what you want
> http://www.amazon.com/Edge-Products-83830-Insight-Monitor/dp/B003Y323NC
> 
> The Hydra chip from PHP actually slides into the port in your computer. It's easy to do, and experimenting with their tunes is fun for a couple days before you find the ones you want to run all the time.
> 
> Oh and if you order the Hydra from Alligator, talk to Brian. He knows 7.3's (has a 97 modded) and an awesome guy.


LOL - sorry about that - just searched like a madman and then fell into it...!

Appreciate the help...It is what I thought. Makes sense.

Been listening to this guy - pretty interesting - agree or not. He is selling his course, but again, initial info interesting.


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1833365 said:


> I did luck out...so far --- was reading up on that and watching videos before I bought it, and as I crawled under - I was like - "woah, that's new!!"
> 
> As far as the corners etc - not bad...a few bubbles and on one side there is a dent right on the corner so some paint chipped and it rusted. Starting under the doors - need to get to that sometime...but def in great shape.


IF you need to fix cab corners these seem like a good price, Get some por 15 on them doors and as much as you can of the under body as you can.

http://raybuck.com/c-60131-repair-panels-ford-1999-10-ford-f250-f350-super-duty.html

Hes a pretty good guy too, great learning stuff there. I used those videos when I first got my 7.3. This guy is good to if you ever need to fix anything. https://www.youtube.com/user/TreySpooner


----------



## MK97

MajorDave;1833412 said:


> LOL - sorry about that - just searched like a madman and then fell into it...!
> 
> Appreciate the help...It is what I thought. Makes sense.
> 
> Been listening to this guy - pretty interesting - agree or not. He is selling his course, but again, initial info interesting.


Figured it was a matter of time before he came up. Some of his info is spot on, but there are somethings where his logic is...not very logical. Such as his oil change method is just dumb for lack of a better word.

You don't need to buy anything, just read up over on the org for anything you may need. The beauty of researching things on the forum is you get multiple input and not just one (for a fee) from this guy. There is no reason to pay for any courses. Just keep asking questions and researching and you'll be fine.

However since we're talking about money, you know all this info I'm giving isn't free...I expect you to buy me a beer if I ever find my way out to your area.  :laughing:


----------



## MajorDave

Pulled the trigger on these babies - nice deals on this stuff now at Home Depot...go the guy to GIVE me that entire socket set and 2 extra batteries! Buying two tools got me the recharger kit and another battery for free...made out like a bandit!


----------



## MajorDave

MK97;1833424 said:


> Figured it was a matter of time before he came up. Some of his info is spot on, but there are somethings where his logic is...not very logical. Such as his oil change method is just dumb for lack of a better word.
> 
> You don't need to buy anything, just read up over on the org for anything you may need. The beauty of researching things on the forum is you get multiple input and not just one (for a fee) from this guy. There is no reason to pay for any courses. Just keep asking questions and researching and you'll be fine.
> 
> However since we're talking about money, you know all this info I'm giving isn't free...I expect you to buy me a beer if I ever find my way out to your area.  :laughing:


If you get out here - the beer is on me! And some NY pizza haha!!! that goes for anyone!


----------



## SnowFakers

I just might have to make the trip out then Dave. Would be a pleasure to meet you I'm sure


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1834872 said:


> If you get out here - the beer is on me! And some NY pizza haha!!! that goes for anyone!


Come on down - hell we should call a night ehre and get all our Tri-Staters together (and in that case, it's NOT all on me!) haha


----------



## SnowFakers

Haha you can't take it back you said it's on you! We should have a get together before things get too busy with the snow. Although I'm not sure you guys would want a "kid" like me around haha


----------



## MajorDave

It's all cool - would be fun to swap stories. Meet in City at a pub. Would be central to CT, NJ, and LI


----------



## MajorDave

OK - did it - Ordered the BOSS DXT Stainless V from RED's GARAGE in ParkChester, NY...about 25 minutes from house. Nice operation and it matches about what was out there in price. He worked with me on price/tax and i was out the door at $6060. I am satisfied and they were great. This compares with the $5900 in New Hampshire, but the expenses to go up there would have put me above that easily. Highly suggest it for locals. Other closest place was R&W on Long Island and they were ABOVE $7000 - just totally not doable.

Been on the road last 4 weeks - this week will make it 5 weeks traveling. Charlotte - Chicago - Pittsburgh - Boston and this week DC - leave tomorrow. THEN MAYBE, I can get to work on the truck(s).

Sorry - NO PICS - as I have to register truck and get it up there still - again - when I get back! But excited about it - you know how we all get!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

What size Dave? Congrats man!


----------



## GVL LLC

When looking at the pictures i noticed something that you have to fix before winter because you dont want to be like me when i had to find a used rear end for my 02 7.3 f-350. That differential cover is toast and you dont want to have to replace that rear end. It is a job and a half. So either get a new steel one or aluminum. Make it a habit every year of spraying it with por15 or something like it unless you go aluminum. To change it out is a breeze and just make sure you do a good job when putting the gasket stuff on so it doesnt leak. 

this repair is way more important then a tuner at this point. 
Front end, rear diff cover, and taking care of rust should be your main concerns right now. 

Other then that nice truck and the body actually looks pretty solid for its age.


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1841021 said:


> What size Dave? Congrats man!


I purposely went with the 8.2. As you see I do all City plowing from my video up above somewhere. If I have to go bigger, which I doubt as I have been using a 7.6 just fine, I can go to wings. Saved a few pounds and bucks too...

And Thanks!


----------



## MajorDave

GVL LLC;1841026 said:


> When looking at the pictures i noticed something that you have to fix before winter because you dont want to be like me when i had to find a used rear end for my 02 7.3 f-350. That differential cover is toast and you dont want to have to replace that rear end. It is a job and a half. So either get a new steel one or aluminum. Make it a habit every year of spraying it with por15 or something like it unless you go aluminum. To change it out is a breeze and just make sure you do a good job when putting the gasket stuff on so it doesnt leak.
> 
> this repair is way more important then a tuner at this point.
> Front end, rear diff cover, and taking care of rust should be your main concerns right now.
> 
> Other then that nice truck and the body actually looks pretty solid for its age.


Many thanks! Will look at it. I am set on spending the money on making it solid first. I actually did glance at that, but been concentrating on up front with new springs, shocks, belt, alt...ugh! Haha. Tranny fluid filter etc change this weekend if I can while I wait for other stuff to start trickling in - will take a look when I get home.

Exactly why I am posting - showing the good and bad - get it out there!


----------



## MajorDave

Hey - can you spray the POR15? I see everyone brushing it on...


----------



## SnowFakers

It's pretty thick stuff, I've heard of people doing it but just brush it


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1841048 said:


> Hey - can you spray the POR15? I see everyone brushing it on...


Yes you can, theres a process to make it sprayable.


----------



## Bill Grey

It's got low mileage. Change the oil, filter, fuel filters, air filter. Do a real good coolant flush. 2 products to use are VC-9 sold by Ford and Restore sold by fleetguard. Go on any of the Ford truck forums and you will find plenty of info on that. Send an oil sample out for analysis. You can go online to Blackstone labs and they will send you a kit for free. It's always good to have an idea of where you stand. Flush the tranny out, pull the pan, clean the magnet, change those filters. Change the fluid in both diffs. Do transfer case if 4x4. Go over the brakes. Truck will probably need tie rod ends. Pretty cheap. Keep the fuel treated with either Stanadyne or Diesel Kleen.
I have an 06' 6.0. Mines been studded and I keep that thing perfect. Best vehicle I've owned in my 45 years. If this is your first diesel you'll learn a lot on the forums. BTW, that motor will probably outlast you!!!

Good luck with it............Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave

Thanks Bill - doing the Rear Differential tomorrow. Great idea on the oil sample. See what that cost. What about the Fuel - water separator - not sure what its called - will look it up...

On the tranny - there is the normal filter inside and one inline up front?? That was my next move. Then shocks/timbrens for sure - leaf spring may have to wait...having hard time figuring how to level/lift front end. Have to be smart with money...


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1843417 said:


> Thanks Bill - doing the Rear Differential tomorrow. Great idea on the oil sample. See what that cost. What about the Fuel - water separator - not sure what its called - will look it up...
> 
> On the tranny - there is the normal filter inside and one inline up front?? That was my next move. Then shocks/timbrens for sure - leaf spring may have to wait...having hard time figuring how to level/lift front end. Have to be smart with money...


Yep on the tranny. one inside when you take off the pan and a external one in front of the axle.

Leveling kit- depend how much you want to spend ? http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/99...171-leveling-kit-options-sticky-purposes.html


----------



## Bill Grey

I'm not sure where the water seperator is on your truck. Buy a new plug from Ford. When you take it out you won't believe how rusted it is. I crack mine on every oil change. Preventive measure. If you like to do the oil alot and stay clean, put in a fumitomo valve instead of the drain plug. You'll never regret it. Ford truck forum is indispensible. More info than you'll ever need. Blackstone will charge you about $35 for the oil analysis. Always use Ford filters. Ask any of these guys. Regular oil is fine. Just change it.


----------



## snowish10

Bill Grey;1843482 said:


> I'm not sure where the water seperator is on your truck. Buy a new plug from Ford. When you take it out you won't believe how rusted it is. I crack mine on every oil change. Preventive measure. If you like to do the oil alot and stay clean, put in a fumitomo valve instead of the drain plug. You'll never regret it. Ford truck forum is indispensible. More info than you'll ever need. Blackstone will charge you about $35 for the oil analysis. Always use Ford filters. Ask any of these guys. Regular oil is fine. Just change it.


What plug are you talking about bill???

Major dave- the fuel filter for a 7.3 is right behind the hpop its a black circle lid, the fuel filter is in there. You can look up on youtube how to change it. X2 with the fumitomo valve


----------



## MajorDave

I will look up tomorrow but can u tell me what that is?


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1843500 said:


> I will look up tomorrow but can u tell me what that is?


the valve? Instead of unscrewing your oil pan plug every time its a valve you screw on once then its just a ball valve with a leveler to open and close the oil pan drain.


----------



## MajorDave

snowish10;1843505 said:


> the valve? Instead of unscrewing your oil pan plug every time its a valve you screw on once then its just a ball valve with a leveler to open and close the oil pan drain.


Ahh. Gotcha. Just bout a drain today to install in my tranny pan. Will look into that. Thx


----------



## Bill Grey

The plug in the water separator. It may be different than my truck. I never owned a 7.3. When you take the plug out it will be rusted real bad. I put a new one in my truck 2 years ago and it needs to be replaced again. There is always a few drops of water sitting right behind them.


----------



## MajorDave

OK - finally off the road - although I was told I may have to go to Pittsburgh again on Wed...that will be 6th week on road...

Anyways - did the Rear Differential Cover as it was almost rotted through and had been leaking...New fluid and ready to go - next project....geez - take a pick! Have the other truck to work on too!


----------



## Bill Grey

Looks Nice! I love new parts. I'm ordering Mag Hytecs for mine in the spring.


----------



## MajorDave

Thanks man - GVL LLC pointed that out and it was on my list, but it was a quick easy start...and now that my travel has slowed, I can kinda start pecking away at it (and my other truck)!


----------



## MajorDave

Bill - sent you a PM


----------



## MajorDave

Tell ya - been doin some research on Bill Hirsch Miracle Paint. Actually talked to him! He used to develop for por 15 years ago (or maybe way more than that - forget)! This is a one-step process although you can of the pre if you want to. Think I'm gonna try that...also a bit cheaper than the others. And Purple Dodge Project has nothing good to say about Eastwood!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Stuff looks interesting


----------



## GVL LLC

diff cover looks good. alot of people dont even think about then until their rear end is shot and its so simple to change the fluid or in your case get a new cover and fluid.


----------



## john r

I put a Ford aluminium diff cover on my 99 f350. Was $56.00 a couple of years ago. That oil pan looks like new!


----------



## MajorDave

john r;1849293 said:


> I put a Ford aluminium diff cover on my 99 f350. Was $56.00 a couple of years ago. That oil pan looks like new!


Thanks man. Worked on my Ram this weekend. Gotta turn to this on again this week. About to order:
-X-Coded from Leafs
-Add-a-Leaf to level/lift it up just a bit
-4 Ranchos (great sale for Oct)

Those leafs will be a job!


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1849339 said:


> Thanks man. Worked on my Ram this weekend. Gotta turn to this on again this week. About to order:
> -X-Coded from Leafs
> -Add-a-Leaf to level/lift it up just a bit
> -4 Ranchos (great sale for Oct)
> 
> Those leafs will be a job!


That was supposed to say "X-Coded Leaf Springs (front)"


----------



## Bill Grey

Dave. This forum stuff is all new to me. If you sent me a PM, I'm not seeing it.

Bill


----------



## MajorDave

Bill Grey;1849423 said:


> Dave. This forum stuff is all new to me. If you sent me a PM, I'm not seeing it.
> 
> Bill


Hey - no worries...was just a question, but figured it out...


----------



## MajorDave

OK - next move.

Ordered Add-a-leafs for FRONT. With getting two trucks up and going (upgraded - entire front ends - all liquids - shocks x 2), I figured, I would add some leveling (2-2.5in) and give it about 30-40% more in support up front without dropping a ton of bucks on brand-new leafs. They will follow, but this way was able to get 4 new shocks. Went with Rancho 5000's as they were having a great sale this month. Did so much research, it was finally time to do it. (dodge is waiting for new coils and 4 shocks too)

In conjunction with this will be radiator flush and tranny fluid/filter as well (and a list of other non-stop upgrades!)

Waiting for Montana plates to come in mail too!


----------



## MajorDave

So - waiting on Shocks and Add-a-Leaf for the Superduty, and I thought I would catch up on the Dodge..........
-Transmission Fluid and Filter Change
-Tapped the pan and put in a drain while I was at it.
-Had a cup-o-joe while filling it.
-Changed plugs and wires...may have been time! ewe! LOL


----------



## MK97

You're pouring the oil the wrong way. Bottle gets turned the other way. 

For some reason I see tons of people doing this.


----------



## MajorDave

MK97;1855664 said:


> You're pouring the oil the wrong way. Bottle gets turned the other way.
> 
> For some reason I see tons of people doing this.


Haha - makes sense - so air can go in and it can pour smooth. Damn - now I have to drain it!!! LOL (but the coffee was good! Actually it was an entire cup of Espresso - so like 6 cups of espresso! haha)


----------



## MK97

Agreed, best to drain and start over, lol


----------



## FordFisherman

The add a leafs hold the plow well but give u a lousy ride.


----------



## fireboy5722

Looking real good. Gotta get some pics of mine and start my project thread.


----------



## MajorDave

FordFisherman;1856340 said:


> The add a leafs hold the plow well but give u a lousy ride.


YA, I'm expecting that. But hoping it helps with a level and the plow...


----------



## MajorDave

fireboy5722;1857092 said:


> Looking real good. Gotta get some pics of mine and start my project thread.


Thx man. That's the hardest part - remembering to take pics!


----------



## MajorDave

OK - been a while no pics yet, but GOT THAT DAMN SPARK PLUG OUTTA THE DODGE! Took one entire week. Soaked it, bought rust remover, MAP Gas flame and then a 22 inch screw driver to hammer it down in there! Broke off a smaller screw driver and it wedged in there...got that out and then the socket, a chisel and a big ass hammer!


----------



## MajorDave

Oh and back to the Ford - got plow put on, but gotta pick it up - then shocks and add-a-leaf...


----------



## dodgegmc1213

You better go get your plow, you gonna need it tonight lol:laughing:


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1868132 said:


> You better go get your plow, you gonna need it tonight lol:laughing:


LOL - wouldn't that be a kick in the ass!!!


----------



## MajorDave

OK - here is the new look for the Superduty! Wow - this thing is sweet and the 7.3 laughed at it on the way home - like it wasn't even there! Can't wait to push some whitestuff!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

very nice!


----------



## MajorDave

SLOOOWLY, but surely. Got a lot to do underneath, and by the looks of these old shocks this will be a long project....but rewarding... Do the back ones tomorrow. Hell I couldn't get one wheel off for a while! Was going to drop the spare under the flatbed to easily get to the top of the back shocks, but the hole that is in the flatbed to get to the drop line (to crank it down), was too small to let the jack handle get in there - almost like a piece was missing as the entry point was way back in there. So not sure how to get to it. This truck had the flatbed put on at a later date - it had a bed.

Anyways, gotta get to the top of the shocks in the back tomorrow.


----------



## MajorDave

Have an add-a-leaf, but there was not a center bolt, but there was a plate over the top...so it could be underneath? Did not want to tear it apart and have it all wrong. Also the bolts maybe a bit short now, due to the added leaf?? Those things are old - wonder if I shoulda just got new V-Springs or X-Springs. I looked at Pro Comps 2-in lift, but they couldn't tell me what the load capacity was. I have the add-a-leafs - might as well try those first.


----------



## Jguck25

MajorDave;1878047 said:


> SLOOOWLY, but surely. Got a lot to do underneath, and by the looks of these old shocks this will be a long project....but rewarding... Do the back ones tomorrow. Hell I couldn't get one wheel off for a while! Was going to drop the spare under the flatbed to easily get to the top of the back shocks, but the hole that is in the flatbed to get to the drop line (to crank it down), was too small to let the jack handle get in there - almost like a piece was missing as the entry point was way back in there. So not sure how to get to it. This truck had the flatbed put on at a later date - it had a bed.
> 
> Anyways, gotta get to the top of the shocks in the back tomorrow.


I just did shocks on my two superduties this week, they are 05's so I am not sure if they are the same, but if you got the bottom off the tops should not be a problem. I had to cut the back bottoms off with a sawzall


----------



## Jguck25

Also, not sure if you would have any luck with the spare tire crank anyway. Both of mine where frozen and I had to cut the tire down and now replace the crank assembly


----------



## MajorDave

Jguck25;1878141 said:


> Also, not sure if you would have any luck with the spare tire crank anyway. Both of mine where frozen and I had to cut the tire down and now replace the crank assembly


Well - the fun just continues!!! hahaha


----------



## MajorDave

Jguck25;1878140 said:


> I just did shocks on my two superduties this week, they are 05's so I am not sure if they are the same, but if you got the bottom off the tops should not be a problem. I had to cut the back bottoms off with a sawzall


Just a tight squeeze getting up in there behind the tire to that top bolt...although I have not literally crawled under there to try to squeeze in.


----------



## Jguck25

MajorDave;1878147 said:


> Just a tight squeeze getting up in there behind the tire to that top bolt...although I have not literally crawled under there to try to squeeze in.


True, did not think of that, I had mine on a lift so it was very easy


----------



## Bill Grey

MajorDave;1878047 said:


> SLOOOWLY, but surely. Got a lot to do underneath, and by the looks of these old shocks this will be a long project....but rewarding... Do the back ones tomorrow. Hell I couldn't get one wheel off for a while! Was going to drop the spare under the flatbed to easily get to the top of the back shocks, but the hole that is in the flatbed to get to the drop line (to crank it down), was too small to let the jack handle get in there - almost like a piece was missing as the entry point was way back in there. So not sure how to get to it. This truck had the flatbed put on at a later date - it had a bed.
> 
> Anyways, gotta get to the top of the shocks in the back tomorrow.


Nothing like the smell of fresh parts in the morning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajorDave

Bill Grey;1879557 said:


> Nothing like the smell of fresh parts in the morning!!!!!!!!!!


Channeling a little Apocalypse Now, I see!


----------



## MajorDave

OK - next little project...fuel filter - let's pop that and see what surprises she holds...


----------



## MajorDave

OK - I guess that was what I expected...this would indicate I need to drop the tank sometime in the future and mod/clean it too! WOW! At least I'm picking away at it.

QUESTION, you can see how I can barely reach in there to clean it, and I am now using the Q-Tip approach as it is caked down in there.

**Can I use brake cleaner and leave the drain open, wipe it out, and let it dry??? The brake cleaner will dry as we all know. It evaporates to a very dry state...thoughts? I don't want this to screw anything up, but damn - a tiny bit of residue of brake cleaner (which there really may be none) compare to all this dirt seems like a better choice...


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1884621 said:


> OK - I guess that was what I expected...this would indicate I need to drop the tank sometime in the future and mod/clean it too! WOW! At least I'm picking away at it.
> 
> QUESTION, you can see how I can barely reach in there to clean it, and I am now using the Q-Tip approach as it is caked down in there.
> 
> **Can I use brake cleaner and leave the drain open, wipe it out, and let it dry??? The brake cleaner will dry as we all know. It evaporates to a very dry state...thoughts? I don't want this to screw anything up, but damn - a tiny bit of residue of brake cleaner (which there really may be none) compare to all this dirt seems like a better choice...


Not sure if you can use that, but on my 7.3 I found q-tips and wrap a small rag around a small bolt helps just be careful around the element on the bottom and take your time. I clean mine filter housing every time I change it. The filter housing is dirty for sure. Dont forget the wip a little diesel around the orings before you put the new one back on.


----------



## MajorDave

Took the Q-Tip method - clean as a whistle now....


----------



## MajorDave

OK - I gotta say - the response on the accelorator is amazingly better and maybe its me, but I hear the turbo screaming more --- now maybe that is me as I love that sound anyway - but I swear I do...

Little by little...it just seems smart to do everything as I couldn't prove what was ever done to this truck. But with the looks of that fuel bowl, I'm on the right track.


----------



## Jguck25

I would check the waste gate actuator too. My was not operating fully. The banks big head made a nice difference for towing or wot


----------



## MajorDave

NEXT - Need some advice for tomorrow morning:

I WANT: Support and Lift
I NEED: Support

I am getting new front leafs installed tomorrow in an effort to stay with my mantra of spending money smart on the inside of the truck before I "make it pretty!" The "818's" which are the X-Coded Leafs are going on. I also have an Add-a-Leaf. The shop in The Bronx has been there for generations and has a GREAT reputation, and he said he can install just the leafs or he will even take the Add-a-Leaf I have and put it on there too. 

My question is will the Add-a-Leaf screw up the ride? I WANT there to be good support and extra for that matter, but I don't want no suspension - haha. I know it will level the truck for sure. I was going to do this myself but now time is an issue and it will be done in 3-4 hours tomorrow morning. I am leaning to installing it with the Add-a-Leaf, but not sure. THOUGHTS?


----------



## SnowFakers

I probably wouldn't. That's going to make a stiff ride even stiffer. I'd hold off if I were you. You can probably add the add a leafs yourself after the fact


----------



## NThill93

looks like its coming along really good.

ps if you ever need help on LI shoot me a PM I'm in Northern Nassau


----------



## MajorDave

SnowFakers;1889985 said:


> I probably wouldn't. That's going to make a stiff ride even stiffer. I'd hold off if I were you. You can probably add the add a leafs yourself after the fact


Ya know, you may be right - and they're gonna break loose those 12-year old bolts etc so if I do want to add to it, it will be easy...


----------



## MajorDave

OK - so I am excited! Huge improvement and 2 in of leveling lift. New 818, X-Coded Leafs! This is the biggest improvement. Kept the Add-a-Leafs off and it still rides good - no problem...ready for that plow. And while putting it back together adjusted the height to the proper 15.5 inches for the plow to go on smoothly.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

looks good dave


----------



## MajorDave

So a little story about today...went to B&S Springs in The Bronx...been in the same building since 1937 and they used to make their own springs. One of the stoves was still working and then he rolled the eye in the spring right there on another huge machine. In the back, and pictured, is an old stove that would heat to 2000 degrees and then dunk the springs in that 500-gallon tank of oil to temper the steel. Then back in the oven, and he said you could just tell by the color when it was ready. John Riley Sr is an old Irishmen of 72. Still there sweeping the floor of his office and cracking the whip!!! His guy quoted me $700 for all parts and labor - great deal and especially for this area of the Country.

Then it took 8 hours as they had to drop the truck side mount (all of it) and torch off about everything that was there! I COULD HAVE NEVER DONE THIS BY MYSELF - and although he said it should have cost double after all the work - HE STOOD BY HIS ORIGINAL PRICE as he said his man shook on it. PRICELESS. Good to know there are still men like John Riley Sr, and places like B&S SPRINGS! Was a great day as he told me a million stories. He was a Navy family and when he found out I was a "Lifer Marine," it was on! All-in-all, a great day!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

they got a website?? need some rear leafs in our gmc


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;1891248 said:


> they got a website?? need some rear leafs in our gmc


No, but call Frankie at 718 328 6155. Tell him I referred you. (The F-350 with the snow plow that took so long!) --- not sure if he even knows my name "Dave."

They're good to go!


----------



## Willman940

That's awesome. makes me wanna buy springs.


----------



## MajorDave

Willman940;1891595 said:


> That's awesome. makes me wanna buy springs.


Willman - it was cool - like walking back in time!

PS - I'm hooked on all those Alaska shows and I bet you guys hate them!!! It's like people thinking we are all like the Mob or Jersey Shore shows!!! It is cool to see all that wilderness though! That one show that takes place in "McCarthy" and they're fighting to keep it small - well what the hell do you think that's gonna happen by being on National TV! Haha


----------



## Willman940

I can only speak for myself only living here for 2 years, But I laugh at those I've seen, which is only a few.

The Troopers was cool cause I work with some of those guys, and it's like a better produced more dramatized local version of cops.

At least in this part of Alaska the area seems to attract people who don't want change. Although the drama is played up some many if the issues are at least partially true. 

Not to hi-jack your thread.


----------



## MajorDave

OK - a few goodies came in last night - waiting on the chip. Guess I gotta dig into this now! Wish I had a nice heated garage like Buff or BC Handyman!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1891236 said:


> So a little story about today...went to B&S Springs in The Bronx........ - HE STOOD BY HIS ORIGINAL PRICE as he said his man shook on it. PRICELESS. Good to know there are still men like John Riley Sr, and places like B&S SPRINGS! Was a great day as he told me a million stories. He was a Navy family and when he found out I was a "Lifer Marine," it was on! All-in-all, a great day!


Dude,

You should have paid him double.... not necessarily for the work he did, but for all the stories he 'gifted' to you during your visit....

Hope you bought him some beer, at minimum....

Awesome pix, BTW. Cool to know that places like this still exist here.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BTW,

did you go to the hot dog place while you were there ?


----------



## fordboy

Cool project, fun to follow along with these threads.


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1898852 said:


> BTW,
> 
> did you go to the hot dog place while you were there ?


HAHAHAHAHA - I was there practically all day - so - yes I did!!!! LOL (sorry - been busy!)


----------



## MajorDave

fordboy;1899518 said:


> Cool project, fun to follow along with these threads.


Thx man - i will post as I go - not just to drone on - or maybe that too!


----------



## MajorDave

Moving along.....

Installed a T-6 Chip today after the first one that arrived was smashed to pieces - haha - all good now.

Then put in the Edge CTS Insight. Have an EAS with more probes, etc... so am working on putting those in, but first this.


----------



## MajorDave

Next keeping with advice from my pals here...

S&B Air Intake System...after I removed the spider webs and leaves I found in there from the original owner! (And cleaned what else I could get at...)


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Looking good


----------



## MajorDave

MBRP 5 Inch Turbo back - Installed and done! I think MK 97 first suggested it!

That was NOT fun by myself. Used a jack to get it up in there and finally it seated no the turbo.

Sounds amazing and can hear the Turbo much more. But the damn power is crazy different now with the combo of the chip, intake, and exhaust...wow!

OK - so far so good. What's next - him...ready for some now - that's for damn sure!


----------



## MajorDave

Oh and this little Christmas Present was awesome for this exhaust project! 2.4" color screen and the "arm" is longer than I thought. Here, if you look at the screen, I used to to check the Turbo-Exhaust-Bracket marriage to see if it was linked up on the backside. I had to push it in a bit more that I did not notice til I used this! (Also helped me find a nut I dropped in the engine earlier!) A Harbor Freight must for something like $69 bucks.


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1911328 said:


> Next keeping with advice from my pals here...
> 
> S&B Air Intake System...after I removed the spider webs and leaves I found in there from the original owner! (And cleaned what else I could get at...)


are those relays in front of the driver battery?? And looks good!!! good work


----------



## MajorDave

snowish10;1912104 said:


> are those relays in front of the driver battery?? And looks good!!! good work


That you...and now that you mention it, yes..., but for what? New to me truck - hmmmm.........


----------



## MajorDave

And I'm not an electrical guy, but will be soon as I need to put in some LED backup lights I got for Xmas...and figure this out.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1912100 said:


> Oh and this little Christmas Present was awesome for this exhaust project! 2.4" color screen and the "arm" is longer than I thought. Here, if you look at the screen, I used to to check the Turbo-Exhaust-Bracket marriage to see if it was linked up on the backside. I had to push it in a bit more that I did not notice til I used this! (Also helped me find a nut I dropped in the engine earlier!) A Harbor Freight must for something like $69 bucks.


Home Cheapo sells them in their plumbing aisle.  Bottom shelf in a non descriptive grey box. Just bought one to look inside a furnace. Pretty good, and about the same price as the HF unit. Brought it home and told the wife I was there to give her a colonoscopy, to see what the bug was that was up her a$$, but she didn't find it amusing...

Truck is coming along nice. Wish they made parts like that for my old Brick, but .... they don't..


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1912176 said:



> That you...and now that you mention it, yes..., but for what? New to me truck - hmmmm.........


I have relays like that under my dash, Ill have to look I think mine goes to my viper alarm system/remote start.


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1912180 said:


> Home Cheapo sells them in their plumbing aisle. Bottom shelf in a non descriptive grey box. Just bought one to look inside a furnace. Pretty good, and about the same price as the HF unit. Brought it home and told the wife I was there to give her a colonoscopy, to see what the bug was that was up her a$$, but she didn't find it amusing...
> 
> Truck is coming along nice. Wish they made parts like that for my old Brick, but .... they don't..


Thanks Dog - your not far from me - I was saying it would be cool to call a Northeast get-together! Long Island - NYC - NJ, and CT......

That camera came in VERY handy - no medical experience necessary!


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1912176 said:


> That you...and now that you mention it, yes..., but for what? New to me truck - hmmmm.........


I'm thinking they're for your DXT, at least they look like the one I have. 
Take note of how Boss says they should be mounted.


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1912309 said:


> I'm thinking they're for your DXT, at least they look like the one I have.
> Take note of how Boss says they should be mounted.


Yup - exact same thing...on my other truck is in back right near firewall - but not like that...


----------



## snowish10

MajorDave;1911324 said:


> Moving along.....
> 
> Installed a T-6 Chip today after the first one that arrived was smashed to pieces - haha - all good now.
> 
> Then put in the Edge CTS Insight. Have an EAS with more probes, etc... so am working on putting those in, but first this.


How do you like the insight cts??? Thinking about getting one myself


----------



## White Gardens

MajorDave;1891236 said:


> Then it took 8 hours as they had to drop the truck side mount (all of it) and torch off about everything that was there! I COULD HAVE NEVER DONE THIS BY MYSELF -


Do you have a hot wrench? If not, gotta get one if your going to keep doing these old trucks.

Once I learned how to use one, I cut off just about everything I'm working on without burning up the truck.... So much faster..

....


----------



## MajorDave

snowish10;1914146 said:


> How do you like the insight cts??? Thinking about getting one myself


Honestly - can't say yet as I haven't had time to set it up! I am going to dig into it this weekend. Set up was a breeze, but I need to add a couple more probe (EAS Kit) and then a "switch" to turn off and on my LED's.


----------



## MajorDave

White Gardens;1914155 said:


> Do you have a hot wrench? If not, gotta get one if your going to keep doing these old trucks.
> 
> Once I learned how to use one, I cut off just about everything I'm working on without burning up the truck.... So much faster..
> 
> ....


No, I don't...hell - don't know what it is! BUT I NEED ONE! hahaha


----------



## MajorDave

Nothing major, but very practical. Reconstructed the already-present bed rails by cutting the long ones in half and then added the inside compartment. Now I can put salt and sand bags in the rear for weight and use and they won't fly around - also - will not have to strap down...can also put some shovels etc back there. If I was to put more stuff up front, I can access it easy. Will not be putting any heavy equipment on and off truck, so I am fine there. Threw some stain on it that I had laying around.


----------



## Banksy

Pretty cool. Looks good.


----------



## Rick547

It looks great!


----------



## MajorDave

Rick547;1919724 said:


> It looks great!


Thanks guys...one step at a time.


----------



## bowtie_guy

Very nice progress!!


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1919762 said:


> Thanks guys...one step at a time.


Thanks man. Send some snow south!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;1922507 said:


> Thanks man. Send some snow south!


You might get your wish next week


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1922620 said:


> You might get your wish next week


You seeing something DogD? I haven't checked


----------



## MajorDave

Well, I was BLOWN AWAY, as I told Buff in the middle of the storm - this 7.3 is a beast and with that new 5In MBRP and S&B Intake you can hear it work. Moved mountains of snow...never going back to gas! WOW! Wasn't the blizzard that was predicted, but it was a good 10 inches when it was done in the City.


----------



## BUFF

The second pic is great.Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1942861 said:


> The second pic is great.Thumbs Up


Thank man. I was very impressed with how the trip edge handled the raised manhole covers that didn't see!


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1942881 said:


> Thank man. I was very impressed with how the trip edge handled the raised manhole covers that didn't see!


So you like the DXT then....... It is a nice plow


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1942913 said:


> So you like the DXT then....... It is a nice plow


So far!!! What a difference as its my first V and then to get the dual trip. Nice!


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;1942956 said:


> So far!!! What a difference as its my first V and then to get the dual trip. Nice!


 :laughing: You sound like me last November....


----------



## GVL LLC

Yup diesels rock for plowing. My 7.3 just handled 30 inches like it was nothing


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;1942980 said:


> :laughing: You sound like me last November....


I remember, Buff!


----------



## MajorDave

GVL LLC;1943410 said:


> Yup diesels rock for plowing. My 7.3 just handled 30 inches like it was nothing


Ya, I was really impressed! A little struggle and just press a little harder - and away she goes!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So Dave,

Still happy with the new hunk of iron ?


Sure would love to see some video of it in action....Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

MajorDave;1914995 said:


> No, I don't...hell - don't know what it is! BUT I NEED ONE! hahaha


Acetylene torch. Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;1952179 said:


> So Dave,
> 
> Still happy with the new hunk of iron ?
> 
> Sure would love to see some video of it in action....Thumbs Up


I am! Got some video - just have to edit but been so busy managing 50-some plows this year I don't get time to freakin film!!!!


----------



## MajorDave

*Back under the hood...*

OK - so I am back at it...many projects going on here...Interior of the house and my 96 Dodge as well as this beast.

So had some trouble starting in the cold, so I got out the multi meter and tested the relay...well the readings were all over the place...then I saw this! HAHA

I GUESS THIS MIGHT DO IT, huh?! Starting to whittle away again. This ONE thing has lead me to a ton of projects up top...so I'll track as I go. Some mechanical - a few cosmetic, as I have it apart.


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;2049111 said:


> OK - so I am back at it...many projects going on here...Interior of the house and my 96 Dodge as well as this beast.
> 
> So had some trouble starting in the cold, so I got out the multi meter and tested the relay...well the readings were all over the place...then I saw this! HAHA
> 
> I GUESS THIS MIGHT DO IT, huh?! Starting to whittle away again. This ONE thing has lead me to a ton of projects up top...so I'll track as I go. Some mechanical - a few cosmetic, as I have it apart.


Reminds me of a old Chinese saying, "Sum Ting Wong"......


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;2049270 said:


> Reminds me of a old Chinese saying, "Sum Ting Wong"......


Oh man - you didn't just say that!!! LOL


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;2049409 said:


> Oh man - you didn't just say that!!! LOL


This led to the Feul Bowl coming out and apparently spelling lessons! More to follow...


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;2049409 said:


> Oh man - you didn't just say that!!! LOL


I say all kinds of stuff....... much of which many wouldn't.


----------



## MajorDave

Next up - the fuel bowl...New rebuilt o-Ring kit, entire drain valve, new heating element, upgraded Fuel Pressure Regulator, and a new Fuel Pressure Sensor, and had some silver Bill Hirsch high temp paint left. O-Rings from Bob at Diesel-O-Rings and the sensor from Corey from CNC Fabrications.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Were you leaking fuel from the drain or just figured when in rome? Looks brand new now!


----------



## MajorDave

TCLandscaping;2049729 said:


> Were you leaking fuel from the drain or just figured when in rome? Looks brand new now!


Actually was not leaking. Decided to rebuild it all while I was in there - and upgrade those 2 pieces on the bowl as well. If it was not touched since 2002, then I figured - do it.

Then I jumped on rusted fuel lines...and thanks as well.


----------



## MajorDave

*Next up...*

While I had the intercoolers out to buy all new boots and clamps, and had some high temp paint left, figured I would strip the wrap (which was insanely tedious) and refinish....came out ok...


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks good!!


----------



## MajorDave

Guys - I have heard - read - and even done a HPOP oil siphon and change, but then putting it back in, it seemed to take a ton of oil. Theoretically, this is all run - transferred - exchanged through the entire engine. I am changing oil now and drained it...went to siphon it out of HPOP after draining engine and just couldn't get it to go. I did lose some changing the oil lines and fittings, so thoughts? Fill the engine, run it, and check it? Is there a "fill line" that should be evident if I dip something into the HPOP?? Should I fill engine, run it and then measure in the HPOP --- don't want ef anything up here.


----------



## FordFisherman

MajorDave;2052136 said:


> Guys - I have heard - read - and even done a HPOP oil siphon and change, but then putting it back in, it seemed to take a ton of oil. Theoretically, this is all run - transferred - exchanged through the entire engine. I am changing oil now and drained it...went to siphon it out of HPOP after draining engine and just couldn't get it to go. I did lose some changing the oil lines and fittings, so thoughts? Fill the engine, run it, and check it? Is there a "fill line" that should be evident if I dip something into the HPOP?? Should I fill engine, run it and then measure in the HPOP --- don't want ef anything up here.


Fill to the bottom of the threads.


----------



## MajorDave

FordFisherman;2052705 said:


> Fill to the bottom of the threads.


 Hi! Here goes the same ole argument. I was told by numerous others not to even touch it as it cycles through the whole engine. As it seems I found out. Called a Ford truck center and they said don't touch it just let the oil cycle through the engine.


----------



## FordFisherman

MajorDave;2052852 said:


> Hi! Here goes the same ole argument. I was told by numerous others not to even touch it as it cycles through the whole engine. As it seems I found out. Called a Ford truck center and they said don't touch it just let the oil cycle through the engine.


True. But if you siphoned some out thats the level to refill to.


----------



## MajorDave

OK - not that anyone has missed me...!!! Below is what I've been up to!






This is compilation of last project...what seemed to be endless Saturdays. Got all back together - leak! Bought new pedestal to delete the EBP Actuator and figured - hell - let's upgrade turbo! Got that in - leak! Figured I messed up the o-rings. Out it came...was getting pretty good at it! Finally all good. The power out of this KC38r is unbelievable! So...new fuel bowl rebuild...new fuel lines - painted while I was in there - new boots - new pedestal - new turbo - new high pressure oil lines - and added a cross-over line - new fuel pressure sensor and a fuel pressure regulator. Now I NEED snow!


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Looks good man!


----------



## MajorDave

dodgegmc1213;2078152 said:


> Looks good man!


Thanks. Like I said, putting time and money on the inside before I "make it pretty!" Although I did throw some paint in there too. Dropping it to have the rust underneath worked on/scaled and then treated - doing entire underbody. That would take me a year to do!


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave;2078131 said:


> Now I NEED snow!


Looks like it's going to be a while, I heard close to 70* on Xmas....... While in the west we have more snow coming in.


----------



## MajorDave

BUFF;2078339 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a while, I heard close to 70* on Xmas....... While in the west we have more snow coming in.


Ya. Just heard 71!

So now dropped off truck for the underside work. Scaling - Bill Hirsch Miracle Paint and then a spray... Maybe someday I'll make the outside pretty too! Haha


----------



## Willman940

what's it going to cost if you don't mind me asking, I was looking to have something done to my truck (same truck short box) but couldn't find a shop who would do it.


----------



## MajorDave

Willman940;2078946 said:


> what's it going to cost if you don't mind me asking, I was looking to have something done to my truck (same truck short box) but couldn't find a shop who would do it.


I was tools 800-1000. Of curse that is local here. But seems good as another guy was just going to scale and the put the oil/liquid coat on there. Then every year re-coat for $100. This guy is going to scale it and then paint as I mentioned. Wait and then coat it. I am even having him sale the underside of the flatbed and paint it for a bit more. I'll take pics when I'm done.


----------



## gassux

who is doing the work dave?


----------



## MajorDave

gassux;2079773 said:


> who is doing the work dave?


Hey. Guy named Thor from Torbuilt way out on Exit 51 Southern State, Long Island. I ll let you know or do you know someone who also does it?


----------



## MajorDave

...after....Next? - new belt and tensioner and hoses after I get it back from the underside de-rust work.


----------



## L.I.Mike

Nice job.The truck is coming along great.


----------



## Willman940

I got another dumb question, I've never heard the term Scaling, can you explain it for me. I'm not trolling....seriously


----------



## MajorDave

Willman940;2080221 said:


> I got another dumb question, I've never heard the term Scaling, can you explain it for me. I'm not trolling....seriously


Haha. Hell maybe it's my word!! Basically scraping the rust off. They scrape it, put some chemical on there, and do it again. After, they put on an oil substance and coat bottom. Protects. But for me, I am adding the painting in between (before) the coating step.


----------



## Iceman26

Coming along nicely and I give you credit for doing your own work. Thanks for taking the time to post and take pictures. Merry Christmas,

Ice


----------



## gassux

MajorDave;2079855 said:


> Hey. Guy named Thor from Torbuilt way out on Exit 51 Southern State, Long Island. I ll let you know or do you know someone who also does it?


I've been looking for a guy for years. I might give him a try. My paint looks good but the undercarriage looks like crap.


----------



## MajorDave

gassux;2080582 said:


> I've been looking for a guy for years. I might give him a try. My paint looks good but the undercarriage looks like crap.


Will let ya know


----------



## L.I.Mike

What kind of turbo did you put on?


----------



## MajorDave

Iceman26;2080436 said:


> Coming along nicely and I give you credit for doing your own work. Thanks for taking the time to post and take pictures. Merry Christmas,
> 
> Ice


Thank Ice, appreciate that. Learn by doing...experience - best teacher.


----------



## MajorDave

L.I.Mike;2081708 said:


> What kind of turbo did you put on?


Mike - I went with the KC38r.

It is KC's version of the Gtp38r only they ave beefed it up like its on steroids.
-Same boost, but lower EBP
-Rebuildable
-Dual ball for quicker spool-up
-Upgraded Billet
4" ported compressor cover - anti-surge ring
-Billet Big Head Wastegate
-Larger high flow turbine wheel
-High flow non EBPV valve (come with each unit)
-Increases flow and decreases EGTs
-Huge warranty and customer service. Called the guy who built it - big help

-If you bought the Gtp38r, you would have to upgrade it just to get it close to this one and then it would void the warranty.

I went with the .84 instead of the 1.0 so it will spool up faster. I want quicker power for plowing. It is pretty amazing.


----------



## MajorDave

Also got the new BOSS lights, but still haven't installed! Hoping the live up to the hype!


----------



## MajorDave

OK - so I am a believer in New Hampshire Oil Undercoating. They scaled it, applied rust converter, and then oiled it...unbelievable. It seemed to lube every squeak too...looks better in person. I also paid more to have them put on the Bill Hirsch (similar to POR15). They painted all underneath as well.
BEFORE - AFTER #1


----------



## MajorDave

BEFORE - AFTER #2 - I had it done by TORBUILT in Blue Point, Long Island...if you call tell em Major Dave sent you...not that I get anything, but I did tell him I would mention it. Very impressed. Had them treat and paint the oil pan real well too.


----------



## MajorDave

Before - after #3


----------



## TCLandscaping

Looks mint. What was final cost if you don't mind. Looking to ha e 1 of my dumps done. Thanks!!


----------



## MajorDave

1200 which I though was a steal for the labor. Truly awesome


----------



## MajorDave

So - tested the Cold Start this am and was totally pleased. With all that work I did...12 degrees and one cycle of the key - quickly started. Never started before under 40 degrees. Made me happy this am!


----------



## PHS79

How are you liking the new turbo so far? Big power difference? Any other mods to the truck (tuning, injectors, intake, exhaust)?


----------



## MajorDave

PHS79;2089156 said:


> How are you liking the new turbo so far? Big power difference? Any other mods to the truck (tuning, injectors, intake, exhaust)?


I am actually amazed - and as noted I went with the .84 turbo housing instead of the 1.0 so it spoils up faster due to my use for plowing and wanting power from the start. I do have a TS-6 chip with an Edge CTS monitor, an S&B Air Intake, and a 5in MBRP exhaust. Now it needs to be noted that there was a change for the better when I did all this, but the last thing I did was add the new KC38r Turbo from Corey at CNC Fabrication LLC and that is when I became astonished.


----------



## MajorDave

Hey fellas, what's up? Been off for a while. Busy with work. Acquired a skid and have the new Snow Wolf Quattro. Been working on the old 7.3 and will update with some photos in a bit. How's everyone doing? Still shredding all the newbies when they ask a question!? Haha (actually that's sad) No snow here in NY City area - again. Need to develop a plow system for moving rain or mid-40 degree temps and I'll be a millionaire.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Nice!


----------



## MajorDave

So this summer removed the bed out at a buddy's farm in Chester NJ. About hour from NYC door to door. Coated the underside and then kept it off for a few weeks. Put on BILL HIRSH's Miracle Paint. Even coated it with POR Top Coat since the Miracle Paint wasn't UV protected if I remember.


----------



## MajorDave

Used the BILL HIRSCH manifold/exhaust 2000 degree paint on the Exhaust. First used the brush on then the spray. In future will just use the spray. GREAT STUFF. A number of light coats...good stuff...


----------



## MajorDave

Even did the shocks and coated them after painting.


----------



## BUFF

MajorDave said:


> So this summer removed the bed out at a buddy's farm in Chester NJ. About hour from NYC door to door. Coated the underside and then kept it off for a few weeks. Put on BILL HIRSH's Miracle Paint. Even coated it with POR Top Coat since the Miracle Paint wasn't UV protected if I remember.
> 
> View attachment 169490


Sooooooo what's the story behind the Montana plates?


----------



## MajorDave

Ha!!! Was wondering who would say something - tried to go back and cover the numbers, but it was a hassle. My LLC is based in Montana. Then I registered it to do business in my state.


----------



## MajorDave

Haven't posted here for 10 months. Sorry, but it is a three minute video, because it took so damn long! Hope it comes out OK as I just tried to figure out this new saving media to an album thing!

View media item 8559


----------



## BUFF

Nice vid Dave


----------



## MajorDave

Thank you Sir...that was a bear!


----------

